# PSU Suggestion List -2017



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2017)

Hai Fellow TDF,(Brothers & Sisters)


Here are some of the best PSU's which have impeccable Quality to Price ratio.
*s30.postimg.org/eo3301bwh/screenshot_elitegamingcomputers_com_2017_01_11_0.png

It  doesn’t matter how awesome your gaming PC is, if you pair it with a  cheap PSU you’re asking for trouble. I’ve rated &
 reviewed 18 of the  best gaming power supplies available so that you don’t make the mistake  of choosing a cheap 
low-quality power supply.


One  component that often gets overlooked during the component-choosing  process is the power supply. However, without a power supply there is no  way that your computer can even run. And, your power supply is also  important because the quality of the PSU you choose now will dictate  what other components you can put into your computer right now and down  the road. 

If you choose a low-end power supply you won’t be able to put in a high-end graphics card.

Or, you technically could put a high-end video card in a system with a  low-end power supply, but it probably won’t work and it’s possible that  you could damage your system and destroy your other components.
 So, even though your power supply won’t give you a higher framerate or allow you to play on a 1440p monitor,  it’s still one of the most important components in your system.  Therefore, you need to take your time in order to make sure that you  choose a high quality PSU for your new gaming computer.


 In this post, we will take a look at the best gaming power supplies  in 2017. I’ve broken down the categories into wattage mainly because  there are a ton of different power supply “tier” lists out there and I  feel like it would be easier for builders to search by the wattage they  need. So, there are four different categories: the best power supplies  over 1000W, the best power supplies between 800W-1000W, the best power  supplies between 600W-800W, and the best power supplies between  400W-600W.


 There are multiple options for each wattage range, but know that this  list doesn’t include every quality power supply out there. Some have  been omitted, not because they aren’t quality units, but rather in order  to keep this list from getting out of control. I will continue to  update this list on a regular basis.




[FONT=&amp]
[/FONT]​*1000W+ POWER SUPPLIES*

 *elitegamingcomputers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/51vr81trYUL.jpgThere  aren’t a whole lot of gamers out there who will ever have the need to  use a power supply larger than 1000W in their gaming computers. Really, the power supplies in this range are monsters and are best suited for enthusiasts looking to build extreme setups.
 So, if you’re not looking to run 3-way or 4-way SLI/CrossFire and  overclock your CPU and video card to record-breaking levels, there  really isn’t need for such a large power supply.
 However, if you are one of the few immortals that require enough  power to run a small village, then these 1000W+ units will serve you  well.




[FONT=&amp]
[/FONT]​*EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 P2*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*1600W*12v*133.3A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*10-Years*
 
 It wasn’t too long ago that EVGA power supplies weren’t highly  regarded. Now, though, it seems like every power supply they make is  winning awards and being raved over.
 They can now claim to have one of the biggest and best power supplies on the market with the SuperNOVA 1600W P2.
 The 1600W P2 sports a whopping 133.3A on the 12v rail, it’s rated  80Plus Platinum, and it comes with an industry-leading 10-year warranty.
 In reality, the SuperNOVA 1600W P2 won’t be practical for 99% of  users, but if you’re looking to build an extreme quad video card setup  and you’re trying to overclock your CPU to ungodly levels, then this thing should do the trick.










*Lepa G Series 1600W*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*1600W*12v*140A/6 Rails*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*7-year limited*
 
 Do you want to run quad GTX 980 Tis in SLI configuration and laugh at the extra headroom you still have?
 Or, would you like to move off the grid and power your small log  cabin using a wind turbine? Either way, this PSU could probably be used  in both scenarios…
 With all joking aside, this power supply is likely the result of two Greek Gods having a baby together.
 Sure, it’s a little ridiculous for a power supply, but if you’ve got  the money to do so, then you might as well get as ridiculous as  possible.
 There are some bad customer reviews on it across Newegg and Amazon,  but the Jonny Guru review on it gave it a 9.5/10 and he’s about the most  trustworthy PSU reviewer on the web… So I have to wonder whether or not  those customer reviews are real or if they have been planted there by a  competitor?
 Ultimately, if you need a 1600W power supply, there are only a couple  of choices, and while Lepa’s option is solid, I’m thinking the EVGA  SuperNOVA P2 or T2 are the better all-around options.








​ ​*Corsair AX1500i*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*1500W*12v*125A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Titanium*WARRANTY*10-Years*
 
 The Corsair AX1500i is so good at what it does, that it has earned the rare 80Plus Titanium rating.
 Essentially what that means is that the Corsair AX1500i is one of the most efficient power supplies on the planet.
 However, it’s not just efficiency that helps the AX1500i stand out….  it’s the fact that it delivers an incredible 125A across a single 12v  rail and that it comes with a 10-year warranty.
 A 10-year warranty is rare for any industry, let alone the computer power supply industry.
 In any case, while the EVGA SuperNOVA P2 and the Lepa G1600 are amazing options, if you’re looking for the _absolute_ best, then the Corsair AX1500i is probably it.




*SeaSonic SS-1200XP3*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*1200W*12v*100A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*7-year limited*
 
 It would be difficult to do any “Top Power Supply” post that didn’t include a SeaSonic power supply (or ten.)

 SeaSonic  is perhaps the top power supply manufacturer in the world among system  builders and enthusiasts. They turn out high quality power supplies time  and time again and have multiple options among various budgets.
 Their SS-1200XP3 (1200W) Platinum-rated unit might just be their best overall option, though.
 With  100A on the 12V rail, an 80Plus Platinum certification, and a price tag  well under $250, the SeaSonic SS-1200XP3 is not only capable of running  a monster setup, but it is also relatively affordable (in terms of  performance) as well.
 Ultimately, you can’t go wrong with a SeaSonic unit at any price range and their 1200W Platinum-rated unit is no different.

*EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*1000W*12v*83.3A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Titanium*WARRANTY*10-year*
 
 There are only a handful 80Plus Titanium-rated power supplies currently on the market and EVGA has a couple of them.
 The EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W T2 is a great option for anyone who is looking for one of the best—if not _the_ best—1000W power supplies on the market.
 The 1000 T2 comes with a very respectable 83.3A on the 12V rail that  are capable of delivering a max of 1200W of power at 50°C. That’s not  anything like what the 1500W and 1600W units listed above can provide,  but for 99% of gamers looking to build a system, 83.3A on the 12V rail  will be ridiculously overkill.
 Essentially, though, if you’re looking to run two or three of today’s  top video cards in SLI or CrossFire, then this 1000W unit will be  enough to get the job done.
 And, with a 10-year warranty you can rest assured that this will be  the only power supply you have to buy for the next decade or so…
 It should also be noted, that there is the P2 version, which is the  “ECO” friendly versions. It’s not Titanium-rated, but it is Platinum  rated and it costs over $100 less. So, if you don’t want to spend nearly  $300 on this unit, definitely take a look at the P2 version.










*800-1000W POWER SUPPLIES*

 *elitegamingcomputers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/51n3YvZp5OL.jpgEven a power supply in the 800W-1000W range is going to be overkill for 90% of gamers. Again, unless you’re planning on running multiple video card  configurations now or in the future and getting into some extreme system  tuning, there really isn’t a need for this much power.
 If, however, you want to run a 2-way SLI/CrossFire setup with two  high-end video cards, then a solid 850W power supply will do the trick.  And, these units will give you plenty of headroom to build a ridiculous  setup.
 It should be noted, too, that while the EVGA SuperNOVA P2 is listed  here, the EVGA SuperNOVA T2 is excluded. It’s not that the T2 version  isn’t a good power supply… in fact, it’s probably better than all of the  other power supplies in this range…
 However, it’s nearly $100 more than the P2 version, which while not  Titanium rated, is still such a high quality unit that the difference  between the two in a real-world setting is negligible. So, I decided to  focus on price-to-performance and, as such, left the T2 version off of  the list.


*EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*850W*12v*70.8A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*10-Years*
 
 To continue on with EVGA’s dominance on this list, we have the  SuperNOVA 850W P2. Again, I could also include the SuperNOVA T2 on this  list, but the price difference is fairly significant (almost $100 more)  and, seeing as how the P2 will do everything you want it to, I felt it  better to list the better deal.
 Of course, if you’re looking for a Titanium-rated power supply, then definitely consider the T2 instead.
 Ultimately, though, the 850W P2 offers an incredibly efficient power  supply that has the ability to run just about any dual video card setup  you could possibly want to go with.
 While it doesn’t get the rare Titanium 80Plus rating, it does achieve  Platinum status, which is pretty darn good. And, just like the other  SuperNOVA’s listed above, it comes with an astounding 10-year warranty.
 Or, in other words, EVGA is so sure of the product they are selling,  that they are betting on it not failing after an entire decade of use.
 That sounds pretty good to me…





*Corsair AX860*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*860W*12v*71A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*7-year limited*
 
 Another phenomenal power supply for all of you Corsair diehards out  there is the Corsair AX860. It doesn’t reach the Titanium rating that  the Corsair AX1500i reaches, but it is still Platinum rated, which means  that, aside from the handful of Titanium-rated units on the market, it  is one of the most efficient options available.
 It comes with 71A on the 12V rail, a 7-year limited warranty, and a  fully modular design… or, in other words, even if you want to build the best gaming PC possible with a single video card (or even dual video cards), then this unit will be more than enough for your needs.
 The only downside of this unit, in my opinion, is the price. With  EVGA’s SuperNOVA 850 P2 coming in at nearly $30 less and offering  virtually the same quality, it’s makes this unit a little less  attractive.
 In fact, this unit is priced higher than the rest of the option on  this list without adding any kind of a significant performance increase.
 However, if you’re a Corsair fan, or you are building a Black and Red  themed build, then this unit does make sense and you definitely won’t  be disappointed with it if you decide to go with it over the other  options listed here.




*SeaSonic X-850*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*850W*12v*70A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*7-Years*
 
 Here’s another exceptional SeaSonic unit… the X-850. At under $130,  it is an incredibly affordable high-end unit that can be used for even  the most extreme setups (running dual video cards.)
 It has 70A on the 12V rail, it comes fully modular, and it achieves  the 80Plus Gold rating. It also comes with a 7-year warranty.
 It’s not quite as polished as the EVGA SuperNOVA P2, but it is a  little bit cheaper, and it will meet the needs of pretty much any gamer  looking to build a single or dual video card system.
 If you are looking for the most efficiency for what you are paying, though, then the SuperNOVA P2 is probably the better option.












*XFX PRO 850W*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*850W*12v*70A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*5-year limited*
 
 Since XFX has a few of their power supplies made by SeaSonic and  because the specs on their Pro 850W unit are pretty identical to  SeaSonic’s X-850, it’s likely that these are virtually the same power  supplies.
 They both are 850W units, have 70A on the 12V rail, come fully modular, and are rated 80Plus Gold.
 And, as of right now, they are priced similarly. (Although, I have seen the 850W at around ~$100 for extended periods.)
 So, why does the XFX PRO 850W get an 8.9 rating when virtually the same power supply from SeaSonic gets a 9.0 rating?
 It all comes down to warranty…
 While SeaSonic offers a 7-year warranty, XFX is only offering a  5-year warranty. Now all things being considered, it’s likely that that  extra 2-years of warranty coverage won’t come into play… but I’d still  rather get the longer warranty for the same unit at the same price and  I’m sure you would, too.







*600-800W POWER SUPPLIES*

 *elitegamingcomputers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/51iios6TFcL.jpgThe 600W-800W range is the high-end for single video card setups and the low-end for 2-way SLI/CrossFire setups. A quality 700W-750W power supply will allow you to run two moderate  video cards in SLI/CrossFire configuration. So, that makes PSUs in this  range great for anyone who wants the option to upgrade in the future.
 These power supplies will also give you quite a bit of headroom for  system tuning if you’re building a high-end single video card setup.
 However, even if you do want to use a high-end video card like the  GTX 980 Ti, a quality 550W power supply will give you enough power as  well.


*EVGA SuperNOVA 750 P2*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*750W*12v*62.4A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*10-Years*
 
 In all honesty, I could list 5-6 different EVGA power supplies in  this wattage range simply because EVGA has so many good options  available.
 There’s the EVGA SuperNOVA T2 750, the P2 750 (listed), the P2 650,  the G2 750, the G2 650, the GS 650 and 750, and the GQ 650 and 750.
 However, to present a wide range of options I’ve dediced to only list  the 750W P2 and 650W G2 version of the SuperNOVA series, even though  all of the above-mentioned are worthy.
 Ultimately, though, with 62.4 A on the 12V rail, the SuperNOVA 750 P2  has more than enough power to handle any single card setup out there  and even most dual card setups as well.
 And, of course, it’s backed with a 10-year warranty from EVGA, which  is incredible as it gives you peace of mind in knowing that your power  supply is being backed for an entire decade.




*Corsair AX760*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*760W*12v*63A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Platinum*WARRANTY*7-years*
 
 Another sub-800W power supply that is 80Plus Platinum rated is  Corsair’s AX760. It has 63A on its 12V rail and will power any single  graphics card setup out there (and just about any dual graphics card  setup as well.)

 However,  at right about ~$150, it’s tough to recommend over the EVGA SuperNOVA  750 P2 (or even the 850 P2), which is quite a bit cheaper and offers a  longer warranty all while maintaining similar performance.
 Still,  though, Corsair is a popular brand for a reason and they do not lack  for a large crowd of loyal fans. So if you are one of those loyal fans,  the Corsair AX760 is definitely a solid option…
 It’s just going to cost you quite a bit more for similar performance to what you would get from other units listed here.


*XFX TS 750*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*750W*12v*62A*MODULAR*No*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*5-Years*
 
 As I mentioned earlier, XFX power supplies are usually just  re-branded SeaSonic power supplies. And, seeing as how SeaSonic is one  of the top power supply manufacturers in the world, it’s no surprise  that XFX has produced some quality units.
 The XFX TS750 is a solid option for anyone who isn’t looking to spend  over $100 on a 750W power supply, but who doesn’t mind dealing with a  non-modular unit with a little bit shorter of a warranty.
 The TS 750 has 62A on the 12V rail and comes with a 5-year warranty.  It’s also 80Plus Gold rated, so while not quite as efficient as the two  Platinum units listed above, it’s still pretty darn efficient.
 And, it’s also quite a bit more affordable than the Corsair unit and about ~$20 less than the EVGA unit.








*EVGA SuperNOVA 650 GS*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*650W*12v*54A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*5-years*
 
 I had to debate whether to include the 650 P2, 650 G2, or 650 GS  here… I decided to go with the GS to try and best represent who I felt  would be looking for a 650W power supply.
 In my opinion, the 600-650W range of power supplies is strange  because they don’t quite provide enough power to run a dual card setup  (with enough headroom to breather) in most cases, and they are a little  overkill for single video card setups.
 Still, though, people like having the extra headroom on a single card  setup and so 650W units find their way into gaming PCs all the time.
 So, instead of choosing the Platinum-rated P2, or the more expensive  G2, I figured the less expensive GS would be a little more appropriate  here.
 It has 54A on its 12V rail, is 80Plus Gold rated, and comes with a  5-year warranty. This power supply offers more than enough power for any  single card setup and will give you a good amount of headroom even with  the most power-demanding video cards.
 And, if you don’t mind foregoing the fully modular option to save  some money, you could also go with the 650 GQ, which is semi-modular and  about ~$10 cheaper.






*SeaSonic M12II 620*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*620W*12v*48A/2 Rails*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Bronze*WARRANTY*5-years*
 
 SeaSonic’s M12II 620 rounds out this list and while it’s not the best  overall power supply in this range, it is solid enough for most single  video card setups and it won’t break the bank as well.
 It is only 80Plus Bronze certified, but it does have dual 24A 12V  rails, which, again, will be suffice for most single video card setups.
 It also comes fully modular and with a 5-year warranty. And, since  SeaSonic is one of the premier power supply manufacturers, you can rest  assured that you will get a quality product.
 Ultimately, though, even if you’re going with a high-end video card  like a GTX 980 Ti, a quality 550W power supply will still provide enough  power to allow you to do so. So, if you want to save even more money,  you definitely can.









*400-600W POWER SUPPLIES*

 *elitegamingcomputers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/51f4JkZoJ5L.jpgThis range of power supplies is the most practical for the majority of gamers. If you’re building a budget system, a 450W power supply will more than do the trick.

 Even if you’re going with a a powerful video card like the GTX 980  Ti, a quality 550W unit like the ones listed in the chart below will get  the job done.
 So, the bottom line is that, unless you’re building an extreme setup  that utilizes multiple video cards (or plan to in the future) the power  supplies in this list are probably the route you want to go.




*EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*550W*12v*45A*MODULAR*Fully*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*5-Years*
 
 EVGA has pretty much dominated this list… and rightfully so as their  SuperNOVA line of power supplies are well-made, extremely efficient,  perform well, and are affordable for what they provide.
 The EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS is no different…
 At 550W it provides 45A on the 12V rail, which is plenty for just  about any single card setup. And, it comes with a fully modular design  and an 80Plus Gold rating.
 Throw on top of that a 5-year warranty and you have a really solid unit for under ~$75.
 The only downside, though, is that for just a few more bucks (at the time of writing this), you can get the 650W version.
 So, I would say to just jump up and get the unit with more power.  However, if the price lowers on this 550W version, it will definitely be  a very viable option.




*SeaSonic G 550W*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*550W*12v*45A Rails*MODULAR*Semi*CERT*80Plus Gold*WARRANTY*5-year limited*
 
 The SeaSonic G 550W is also a solid option if you just need a high  quality and dependable power supply that doesn’t cost a ton and will  allow you to build a single video card setup.
 It’s similarly specced to the EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS with the  exception that the SeaSonic G 550W comes semi-modular, whereas the EVGA  unit comes fully modular.
 And, while the SeaSonic G 550W is currently less expensive than the SuperNOVA 550 GS, it’s only by a few bucks.
 So, if you want the option to have a fully modular power supply your  best bet would be to spend a few bucks more and get the SuperNOVA 550 GS  or the 650 GS.








*Seasonic S12II 520*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*520W*12v*40A/2 Rails*MODULAR*No*CERT*80Plus Bronze*WARRANTY*5-Years*
 
 The SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze is another viable sub-600W power  supply. It has dual 20A 12V rails and it can accommodate pretty much any  single graphics card setup.
 It does not come modular, so if you don’t want to deal with hiding  extra cables, or don’t want to have a little bit more difficult of a  time doing cable management, then you’ll probably want to consider one  of the options above.
 However, the S12II 520 is a bit cheaper than the other units listed  above and if you need to save every penny you can, but still need a  quality power supply, it would be a good option.








*XFX XT 500W*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*500W*12v*40A Rails*MODULAR*No*CERT*80Plus Bronze*WARRANTY*3-year limited*
 
 If you’re looking for a quality budget-friendly power supply that you  can pair with your GTX 1070, RX 480, or lower video card, then the XFX  XT 500W unit should do the trick.
 At just under $50, the XFX XT 500W is easily one of the more  affordable power supply options on this list. And, unlike other cheap  500W units, the XFX XT series is actually rated pretty decently.
 It comes with a 3-year limited warranty, has 40A on the 12V rail, and has an 80Plus Bronze rating.
 Ultimately, you’ll be hard-pressed to find a better 500W power supply at this cost.










*Antec VP-450*

*TECH SPECS*​ 
WATTS*450W*12v*36A/2 rails*MODULAR*No*CERT*None*WARRANTY*2-year limited*
 
 For under $40 you will be hard-pressed to find a more stable and quality-built budget power supply than the Antec VP-450.
 While the wattage may seem a little low and it isn’t modular, don’t  be fooled into thinking this PSU isn’t a good choice for you…
 With 36A on dual +12V rails you can run budget-friendly-but-powerful  graphics cards like the GTX 960 and GTX 950 with no problem.
 And, it isn’t 80Plus certified, but that is more due to the  technology that it uses being in conflict with the certification  process.
 Ultimately, if you’re building a budget-friendly build and you are  working with a tight budget, you can definitely choose the Antec VP-450  and put together a solid gaming PC for an affordable price.











*WHICH POWER SUPPLY IS RIGHT FOR YOU?*

 It would be silly to say that this is an end-all-be-all list of power  supplies. There are simply too many great options on the market to list  and provide a brief overview for every single one.
 However, by taking price-to-performance into consideration, this list  gives you 4-5 very solid options for each wattage range to help you  make choosing a quality power supply for your next build that much  easier.
 Ultimately, you will need a quality power supply if you are planning  on building a new gaming computer. Skimping on your power supply is  never a good idea. Fortunately, if you stick to this list, you can’t go  wrong.



*Source:**elitegamingcomputers.com/the-best-gaming-power-supplies/


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2017)

lol why are you posting an article that is not for the Indian market?

And the best PSU is India is Antec True Power Classic 750 and it is going to run out of stock soon.
Amazon.in: Buy Antec True Power 750W 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Unit Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> lol why are you posting an article that is not for the Indian market?
> 
> And the best PSU is India is Antec True Power Classic 750 and it is going to run out of stock soon.
> Amazon.in: Buy Antec True Power 750W 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Unit Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Rating



because copy pasta


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2017)

Also you don't need a poll to know which is the best PSU. Expert reviews for PSUs are available. 
Polls are for subjective things like best game of 2016 or best laptop brand service.


----------

